# Nose Rub Question



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

Ive had this patricia for a little over 2 weeks and i just noticed that her nose is starting to get raw. I was wondering if i should just leave it alone and let it get better on its own or if there is anything i can put on it to help heal it. Heres a pic of her


----------



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone help?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i would get a hold of a qualified DVM if it has gotten worse and not better. IMO you will probably need meds and leaving it could cause more harm than good. At the very least, get it checked out. kristy


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

It was recommended to me to use silversulfadiazine.

Check with fryebrothersfrogs


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

the bad thing about nose rubs with dart frogs that I've noticed is that it can impare the breathing and then they have to gasp for air with thier mouth and it seems very difficult for them. Have you found out the reason it is rubbing?


----------



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

I havent seen where shes rubbing her nose. Ive tried to watch her and find out but no luck


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I had nose rub on a redeye once. It didn't take long to get infected and cause the death of the frog. I'm no expert but I would put it in a quarantine container and start treating it immediately.


----------

